

RaspBSD – FreeBSD images for the Raspberry Pi - fcambus
http://raspbsd.org

======
BrainInAJar
How does FreeBSD work with the GPIO pins, and also things like i2c ? I'd love
to not use Linux, but i use my Raspi as more than just a tiny computer

~~~
skreuzer
FreeBSD has full support for GPIO and i2c on both the RPi 1 and 2. Simple
wrappers around FreeBSD's GPIO ioctl can be found at
[https://github.com/gonzoua/freebsd-gpio](https://github.com/gonzoua/freebsd-
gpio)

~~~
jlarocco
I'm more curious if WiringPi is usable or ported over?

------
gregwtmtno
I put FreeBSD on my Raspberry Pi B a few months back. (Similar images were
previously published as well.)

I had to abandon the project, though, because there were very limited binary
ports and base-system updates available. Compiling things on the Pi is a pain
when possible at all. I did get a fairly decent cross-compile setup going, but
in the end, it was more trouble than it was worth.

~~~
josh64
I was pleased to see the following on this site:

> Currently work is ongoing to build and publish offical FreeBSD packages.
> Once those are published, these images will use them.

------
sigjuice
Why aren't such images available at the official location
[http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/](http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/)
(or a mirror) ?

~~~
Sanddancer
There are official images
[http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-I...](http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/arm/armv6/ISO-
IMAGES/11.0/) . This project seems to be aiming to be the PC-BSD for arm-based
boards, with different defaults for people new to FreeBSD, etc.

------
mirimir
I would love to see pfSense (based on FreeBSD) on the Banana Pi. It has a real
gigabit NIC :)

------
eschaton
I thought the RPi 2 was armv7, why is the image for it using armv6?

Does BSD support fat/multi-architecture binaries?

~~~
jpablo
It's the same approach the official Linux Raspberry PI images follow that way
you can support all raspberry pi versions with a single images.

There potentially could be an speed up by rebuilding everything for armv7
(specially for NEON-fp) but no one has done it yet.

~~~
aerique
Any idea what kind of speedup one could expect?

~~~
feld
I don't know, but I would assume it's similar to setting CPUTYPE in your
make.conf so binaries are built with some cpu-specific asm for your specific
flavor of x86 CPU: you'll get a performance boost, but nothing mind-blowing.

------
tdicola
That's awesome, it's always great to have more choices of OS. Cool to see
they're looking at other boards like the BeagleBone Black too.

------
mvanotti
I've tried freeBSD in a Raspberry Pi 1, but I couldn't get any binaries
precompiled for ARM :(. I would like to have an easy way to cross-compile
ports from my main machine.

~~~
corv
Take a look here:
[http://blog.ignoranthack.me/?p=212](http://blog.ignoranthack.me/?p=212)

------
hibbelig
Is there something similar for the Cubietruck?

~~~
dijit
[https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Cubieboard](https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm/Cubieboard)

------
poseid
might be nice to have this freebsd on an intel edison too

